# ???



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

i need some help..the past couple of days I am getting this white fuzzy stuff sticking to the walls of my tank..its not noticeable enless u get real close and the are doing fine but its bugging me...any suggestions??


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Can you be more specific? It could be a lot of things. White fuzzy stuff is sorta vague.


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

they are like little stringy white fuzzy things..part of it is attached to the glass the rest is kinda hanging off thats honestly the best way to describe it...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Did you have stringy green fuzzy things there before?


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

no, its always been white its been going on for about a week...


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Sounds like hydra.


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Hydra are not a horrible thing to have, but they do thrive in a dirty tank, and if you let them flourish, they'll eat your fry and other small things. 

Here's a blurb from Practical Fishkeeping: 
Hydra are predators and usually feed upon small zooplankton like Daphnia. Their bodies and tentacles are equipped with tiny harpoon-like stinging cells called nematocysts with which they spear passers-by. They rarely do large fishes any harm, but can sting and catch very small ones. 

Hydra are sensitive to copper, so you can eradicate them with a copper-based disease medication. They tend to thrive in dirty tanks.


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

ill do some research on hydra and see if thats what i have, thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

It doesnt really sound like hydra. Hydra are not very stringy.
Could be staghorn algae.

Hydra:










Staghorn Algae:


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

i donno neither of those are fitting it and ive been researching for a while and nothing seems to fit my case i think it might be stuff shooting out of the filter sticking to the wall right in front of it


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Have you been doing regular water changes? That cures a lot of evils.


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

i just did 25 % last nite and its gone


----------



## Sue Gremlin (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, that was easy.


----------

